# Downstream Upstreamanzeige



## Peter Klein (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Hoffe das es hier richtig gepostet ist und die Suche konnte mir net helfen, hatte auch net viele Ideen für nen Suchbegriff.

Zu meiner Frage...Ich brauche ein Tool, das mir die Downstream und Upstreamgeschwindigkeit von meinem DSL anzeigt.
Sollte unter Win200Pro laufen.

Wäre dankbar für Hilfe oder Links etc.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Sinac (3. Januar 2005)

T-Online Speedmanager


----------

